# Ethernet connection - what works



## DBS1961

I know this is discussed a bit under the USB C thread but as far as using a hardwired ethernet connection to the TS4K I found the following worked for me:

UGREEN Ethernet Adapter for Fire TV Stick 4K, All New Fire TV 2017, Chromecast, Google Home Mini and more Streaming Sticks, Micro USB to RJ45 Ethernet Network Adapter with USB Power Supply Cable 3.3ft from Amazon.

Apparently some have had similar success with the Chromecast adapter but that seems to be an older chipset from the one that is currently sold by Google. That newest one from Google did NOT work for me and I tried all the suggested tricks.

The UGREEN adapter worked instantly on reboot and showed the ethernet connection. I am not sure what the TS4K prioritizes but it looks like ethernet over wireless. I turned off the wireless just to be sure. Now it just remains to be seen if I get the stability I am looking for on a wired vs wireless connection! So far so good as I was having a lot of buffering issues which required reboots in the past especially with HBO Max as well as Sling. Those appear to be resolved as of now.

BTW this is not a USB C connection, it is run into the micro USB power connection on the TS4K. It seemed like trying to obtain a USB C ethernet connection requires more parts and I wasn't into it lol. Even though I am running off 1 gig fiber the 10/100 speed is in my belief plenty to run whatever programming I toss at it.


----------



## JimT48

I purchased this adapter and it has been working flawlessly for several weeks now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DBS1961

That's killer that it works! So it's USB C straight into the side port on the TS4k? Do you know what speeds you are getting? On 1 gig fiber with the UGREEN dongle I am getting pretty close to 100/100. This was great solution btw, no more dropped connections on any of the streaming services including HBO Max and Peacock. I have read that dropped connections and buffering have been issues with the wi-fi and of course I was having the same problems where the TS4K would disconnect although the rest of my devices would stay connected via wi-fi including the Roku TV it's plugged into. I'm only about 25 feet at most from my router too. This would require me to unplug the TS4K to reboot to reconnect. That sucked and was frustrating. At any rate, all of that seems to be gone now!



JimT48 said:


> I purchased this adapter and it has been working flawlessly for several weeks now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JimT48

DBS1961 said:


> That's killer that it works! So it's USB C straight into the side port on the TS4k? Do you know what speeds you are getting? On 1 gig fiber with the UGREEN dongle I am getting pretty close to 100/100. This was great solution btw, no more dropped connections on any of the streaming services including HBO Max and Peacock. I have read that dropped connections and buffering have been issues with the wi-fi and of course I was having the same problems where the TS4K would disconnect although the rest of my devices would stay connected via wi-fi including the Roku TV it's plugged into. I'm only about 25 feet at most from my router too. This would require me to unplug the TS4K to reboot to reconnect. That sucked and was frustrating. At any rate, all of that seems to be gone now!


I have AT&T 1gig fiber service. I downloaded the app "Internet Speed Test-FiberTest for Android Smart TV" and ran it. It says I'm getting 265 Mbps Upload and 322 Mbps Download. It was inexpensive and all I did was plug it in. It automatically sensed eithernet and I never looked back.


----------



## JOSHSKORN

DBS1961 said:


> That's killer that it works! So it's USB C straight into the side port on the TS4k? Do you know what speeds you are getting? On 1 gig fiber with the UGREEN dongle I am getting pretty close to 100/100. This was great solution btw, no more dropped connections on any of the streaming services including HBO Max and Peacock. I have read that dropped connections and buffering have been issues with the wi-fi and of course I was having the same problems where the TS4K would disconnect although the rest of my devices would stay connected via wi-fi including the Roku TV it's plugged into. I'm only about 25 feet at most from my router too. This would require me to unplug the TS4K to reboot to reconnect. That sucked and was frustrating. At any rate, all of that seems to be gone now!


From what I'm guessing (and I don't know your setup), it might also depend on which WiFi network you were connected to. From what I'm gathering, if it was a 2.4 GHz network, I wouldn't be surprised if there were problems, but it seems like if a 5GHz connection can be established, then that's the way to go. I'll have to jump into the technical specs of everything and figure it out, because I'd like to be able to have a more detailed answer, if in fact, 5GHz is the answer.


----------



## Dan203

JimT48 said:


> I purchased this adapter and it has been working flawlessly for several weeks now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I tried that exact one back when the Stream first came out and it didn't work. I wonder if they updated something to make it work?


----------



## mattyro7878

Where are you folks getting these crazy upload speeds? I had Cox for 10 years and now Xfinity for 3. Packages are always some huge number download and 3 or 5 upload.


----------



## DBS1961

AT&T 1gig fiber, blows Cox out of the water and NO data caps!!!



mattyro7878 said:


> Where are you folks getting these crazy upload speeds? I had Cox for 10 years and now Xfinity for 3. Packages are always some huge number download and 3 or 5 upload.


----------



## osu1991

mattyro7878 said:


> Where are you folks getting these crazy upload speeds? I had Cox for 10 years and now Xfinity for 3. Packages are always some huge number download and 3 or 5 upload.


Because cable uploads are limited over coax in the hybrid fiber coax plants compared to fiber to the home.

Cox has even been reducing their normal max 30-35Mbps uploads down to 10 and even 5 now trying to keep their systems running with everyone on them all day long now.


----------



## MrDell

mattyro7878 said:


> Where are you folks getting these crazy upload speeds? I had Cox for 10 years and now Xfinity for 3. Packages are always some huge number download and 3 or 5 upload.


 Here in Rhode Island Verizon Fios basic internet package is 80 upload and 80 download. They have always had matching up and down speeds with no data caps. We are fortunate to have Cox as an alternate provider... Competition tends to keep prices in check and service good!


----------



## monkeydust

Dan203 said:


> I tried that exact one back when the Stream first came out and it didn't work. I wonder if they updated something to make it work?
> 
> View attachment 51776


I bought 2 of those. One worked and the other didn't. I RMA'd the one and now have 2 working ones (I have 3 Stream 4ks).


----------



## Dan203

monkeydust said:


> I bought 2 of those. One worked and the other didn't. I RMA'd the one and now have 2 working ones (I have 3 Stream 4ks).


I wonder if there are two versions with different chipsets? I plugged it into a PC and verified that it physically worked, so it's not broken. It just didn't work with the TiVo Stream 4K


----------



## monkeydust

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if there are two versions with different chipsets? I plugged it into a PC and verified that it physically worked, so it's not broken. It just didn't work with the TiVo Stream 4K


Well, I took my one that don't work on my Samsung TV/Stream and tried it in my LG TV/Stream and it didn't work there either. Both of mine now, after the RMA, work on either.


----------



## xberk

Just installed the Techkey Ethernet adapter mentioned above. Worked perfectly by just plugging in the Ethernet cable (RJ45) and plugging the other end into the USB-C port on the TS4K. Nothing else to do. The TS4k recognizes the Ethernet automatically.

The extra speed and stability of the Ethernet connection makes the TS4K work better than via wireless (Daaahhhhhh) .. I'm most interested in playing my own media off a portable USB harddrive attached to my PC in another room. Now with the Ethernet connection that works best yet.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

xberk said:


> Just installed the Techkey Ethernet adapter mentioned above. Worked perfectly by just plugging in the Ethernet cable (RJ45) and plugging the other end into the USB-C port on the TS4K. Nothing else to do. The TS4k recognizes the Ethernet automatically.
> 
> The extra speed and stability of the Ethernet connection makes the TS4K work better than via wireless (Daaahhhhhh) .. I'm most interested in playing my own media off a portable USB harddrive attached to my PC in another room. Now with the Ethernet connection that works best yet.


Just ordered one. Hope this works great


----------



## xberk

fattymcbuckles said:


> Just ordered one. Hope this works great


Still working great for me .. no problems. I have not installed an app to check the speed I'm getting on the Ethernet. Anyone recommend one? Just curious about the speed.


----------



## 241705

+1 for the UGREEN. Bought one and it works great. Another in my shopping cart for my second TS4K.


----------



## dabig25

JimT48 said:


> I purchased this adapter and it has been working flawlessly for several weeks now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I recently picked one of these up and can confirm it's just plug and play. Works great


----------



## Yudoka

I bought the Ugreen adapter and it's been working well. I get consistent 20 mb or so via one of those outlet boxes that uses your home wiring as "ethernet". As for the speed check app, I think I just went with the first option in the app store. Works well it seems.


----------



## pldmich

Got the Ugreen and it simply was plug and play. No issues at all. Defaulted to ethernet automatically.


----------



## superflysocal

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if there are two versions with different chipsets? I plugged it into a PC and verified that it physically worked, so it's not broken. It just didn't work with the TiVo Stream 4K


I bought the techkey and it didn't work. I think it may be a QA issue.

Has anyone tried the Ugreen USB-C version?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082K62S4...ogi&th=1&psc=1&customid&coupon_code=UGSALE737


----------



## superflysocal

So i can confirm the USB-C Techkey, initially didn't work. So i sent it back and bought another and surely enough, it was plug and play. So there is a hit and miss with QA on these, but if you get a good one it is plug and play.


----------



## rewgupko

superflysocal said:


> I bought the techkey and it didn't work. I think it may be a QA issue.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Ugreen USB-C version?
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082K62S4...ogi&th=1&psc=1&customid&coupon_code=UGSALE737


I have tried the UGREEN USB-C version and it does NOT work.


----------



## mike3y

Disappointed. I bought the Chromecast Ultra Network Adapter. 

Tivo Stream 4K doesn't see it.


----------



## mjgraves

I just tried a USB-Ethernet adapter that I had on-hand. It works. I used a small USB-to-USB-C adapter to connect it to the USB-C port on the Tivo Stream 4K. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VSTDFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SleepyD

I bought a UGreen Chromecast ethernet adapter that has a Micro USB connection. I used a Micro USB to USB C adapter and it works brilliantly with the Stream 4K. I would try an adapter that is supposed to work with Chromecast devices.


----------



## eskovan

Just another confirmation that the Techkey USB-C wired Ethernet adapter worked perfectly with my TS4K. Plug and play, didn't even have to reboot!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLLTL7V/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Old Roamio 0

Does wired ethernet make a difference in the enjoyment of how it works looking at tv?.


----------



## krkaufman

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Does wired ethernet make a difference in the enjoyment of how it works looking at tv?.


No, assuming one is a fan of regular "buffering..." interruptions.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

Thanks. I had just assumed it was a feel-good thing mostly.

Question: So it makes buffering significantly better afterwards? 

The one at my house on wifi - so far after all these months doesn't buffer that much that I can tell. & Wifi is only so fast.


----------



## krkaufman

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Question: So it makes buffering significantly better afterwards?
> 
> The one at my house on wifi - so far after all these months doesn't buffer that much that I can tell. & Wifi is only so fast.


It depends on the content. I'm using mine for Kodi, to stream uncompressed DVD ISOs from a NAS share, and I occasionally get buffering. (So not much different from TiVo's requirement for MPEG2 streaming.) I expect those who stream Blu-rays would similarly benefit from a wired connection.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

krkaufman said:


> It depends on the content. I'm using mine for Kodi, to stream uncompressed DVD ISOs from a NAS share, and I occasionally get buffering. (So not much different from TiVo's requirement for MPEG2 streaming.) I expect those who stream Blu-rays would similarly benefit from a wired connection.


____

Thank you.


----------



## eskovan

SleepyD said:


> I bought a UGreen Chromecast ethernet adapter that has a Micro USB connection. I used a Micro USB to USB C adapter and it works brilliantly with the Stream 4K. I would try an adapter that is supposed to work with Chromecast devices.


I originally bought the TechKey USB C Ethernet adapter, which worked great, but I also needed to connect a thumb drive for more memory. I looked for a multiple input USB C hub but they're all expensive.

So instead I bought the UGREEN micro USB Ethernet adapter you have. You don't need to use a Micro USB to USB C adapter with it, you can plug it right into the TS4K's micro USB power port and it will both power it and stream Ethernet thru it, leaving the USB C port free for another accessory!

Also, I have regular Optimum cable internet, and with 5G Wi-Fi I was only getting about 30 Mbps download speed. With the wired adapter I now get 100 download (don't have a 4K TV).


----------



## pboggini

mike3y said:


> Disappointed. I bought the Chromecast Ultra Network Adapter.
> 
> Tivo Stream 4K doesn't see it.


 Odd I just got a Tivo Stream 4K and so I pulled out an older Chromecast Ultra that I'd not yet used, plugged in the ethernet adaptor (micro USB)/power adaptor and I didn't even need to reboot, it just connected.

From the bit of reading here, it seems that using a micro USB/power adaptor is preferred so that you can then plug in a USB C connected drive if needed.


----------



## Marsousa75

This one works. C2G gigabit USB-C Ethernet adapter.
C2G 29326 USB-C to Gigabit Ethernet Network Adapter, Black - Newegg.com


----------



## John Z NY

UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Gigabit Network LAN 1000Mbps Converter Compatible with MacBook Pro Air iPad Pro Surface Book Chromebook Dell XPS Galaxy S20 S10, and More https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082K62S4...abc_WVBYVPJVXN1ZR28PCZXP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
I just hooked this up.

When I hooked up the adapter nothing happened then I hooked up the eithernet and it showed up in the internet settings automatically


----------



## ChitownCraig

I just did a test of about 10 usb hub/ethernet gig adapters and only found one that the ethernet port worked. Ugreen gig usb 3.0 adapter. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LLUEJFU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

